# Bike door.



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm about to take the Outback in for some minor things before the manufacturer's warranty is up. One of the issues is the bike door leaking again as well as the rear storage door. I wanted to ask those of you that have had the old bike door replaced with the new entry style door, did you request that your dealer do that or did you have to insist upon it? Did Keystone resist or go along with it? Just trying to get a feel for what my chances might be of getting that done as warranty work. It is a big improvement over the door that's on it now. 
Thanks all.

KellerJames


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keller...
As far as I know, I'm the only one that's had it done so far.
I had brought my trailer in for service on that door 3 times prior, and each fix didn't work. It leaked again after my one year warranty was up. (along with some other leaks) I contacted the General Manager of the dealer I purchased it from with all my complaints. I suggested to him that KEYSTONE knew the door was problematic, because the 2004 model had the upgraded style door on them. I suggested STRONGLY that they install one on my trailer. He said he would look into the history, and get back to me. About a week later he called with the news. KEYSTONE would honor my warranty on all accounts. (even the new style bike door) All my leaks are currently history.

So...to answer your question: It was more of a suggestion to the GM, but backed up with all the paperwork of fixes gone wrong, & KEYSTONE paid for the whole thing out of warranty.

I'm very happy with the new door. WHAT A DIFFERENCE!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Thamks JollyMon,
I thought there were others that had this done. Well they say the memory is the first to go and I don't remember the rest. 
Our Outback has been in once for this problem before the camping season started. Being in the south, it starts early and ends late. I don't always know when the opportunity for an outing might come up, so I didn't want the RV sitting at the sevice dept. for a month. I do intend to push for the new door to be installed on mine. Do you know if they had to do any cutting or did the new door fit the exsisting opening? Did you (by chance) see a dollar value of the new door?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Not sure of the value. The did some trimming, but not a whole lot. If they don't install the new door, you can always try some other tricks. (rain gutter)

I think you have a good case. I had my doubts that they would do what I suggested...but they suprised me!

Good luck!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Been out running around town and just heard Margaritaville on the radio. Every time I hear Buffet now, I think of JollyMon. 
I'll be suprised if my dealer goes along with it, but maybe I can push the right buttons and get it done. At minimum, I'll definetly go with a gutter. Thanks again.

KellerJames


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm listening to my favorite Buffet CD now.....Feedin' Frenzy. Actually, it's the only one I have, but I've always wanted to get more....that does count.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

KJ...Good luck to you. I hope they get you a new door. I really like the new one.

I'll make PARROTHEADS out of you all sooner or later!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

My dealer did not bat an eye, they just upgraded the door. And ours did not even leak---at the time. New door AND a rain gutter.

Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sns...
I wonder why they did the door upgrade if it didn't leak? Weird.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I think it was a "pre-emptive" replacement cause the service writer said there were problems with the storage type of door leaking. I said "OK"









Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent! I wish it would have been that easy for me!


----------

